

HelpJuice -- The automatically updating help page - hajrice
http://www.helpjuice.com

======
AndyNemmity
Signed up. Loving it, although emails when they come to me with new questions
should have in the reply to all the juice email that i need to send it to get
it to show up automatically.

Tools like this are awesome though. Many of us are one man shops. I run a
website with 400 users, and I'm one guy. Anything that increases my
productivity without me doing anything more is awesome. Thanks!

~~~
hajrice
Hi Andy. Thank you sooo much for the positive comments. Nothing better than
reading these comments and chatting with the users. Very motivating!

Would you mind sending me an email at emil@helpjuice.com? I might have
something interesting for you

Thanks!

------
joshuabaer
I've been using GetSatisfaction for years but it grew out of control. I'm
looking forward to a simpler solution.

~~~
hajrice
This means a lot, coming from a person like you!

------
hitezh
'Perfect' is misspelled, and so is 'Hi there'. Comes across as unprofessional.
Please spend some time reviewing your copy.

~~~
koopajah
So is "founder" in the chat box appearing when we watch the demo

------
useflyer
super helpful founder answered my questions, seems like an interesting service

~~~
hajrice
Thanks so much for the positive feedback!

------
sanbornjo
A product that serves the company's bottom line, takes a load off the support
team AND serves the customer very well.

~~~
hajrice
Thanks for the nice words :)

------
rjpinnell
HelpJuice is awesome!

